# HDMI 2.1  mit eigener Free- / GSync Technologie?



## 9Strike (9. Januar 2017)

Wie PCGH heute schon berichtete, hat das HDMI Forum HDMI 2.1 angekündigt. Neben Neuerungen wie höherer Übertragungsrate, dynamischer Metadaten für HDR und ein verbesserter Audio-Return-Channel, gibt es noch den *"Game Mode VRR"*, über den etwa golem.de berichtete, was PCGH leider in der News vergessen hat.

Laut eurogamer.net ermöglicht der "Game Mode VRR" *variable Refresh-Raten*, und ist damit ähnlich wie AMDs Freesync oder Nvidias GSync. Was genau es mit der Technik auf sich hat, erläutert die Seite jedoch leider nicht.

Auf der eigenen Homepage gibt sich das HDMI-Forum leider auch nicht sehr aufschlussreich. So soll der Modus für *Konsolen und Computer* gedacht sein, ebenso soll er auf Monitoren und Fernsehern zum Einsatz kommen. Das neue 48G Kabel ist nicht nötig, solange die Auflösung nicht die Grenzen des High-Speed-Kabel (also HDMI 2.0) sprengt.

Bisher hat sich weder AMD, Nvidia noch Intel zu dem Thema geäußert, ebenso wenig die Konsolenhersteller oder ein Fernsehhersteller. Während Nvidias GSync nur mit DisplayPort funktioniert, kann AMDs Freesync auch über HDMI übertragen werden. Allerdings ist Freesync bei HDMI im Gegensatz zu DisplayPort nicht in den Standard aufgenommen. Es stellt sich die Frage, ob der "Game Mode VRR" die Aufnahme von Freesync in den HDMI Standard darstellt, oder das HDMI-Forum einen neuen Standard etablieren möchte, der nicht auf Freesync basiert.

Für eine Aufnahme von Freesync spräche eine bereits funktionierende Implementierung sowie eine Reihe von Monitoren, die Freesync über HDMI bereits beherrschen. Ebenso ist AMD der Hersteller der Grafikchips für die XBox One und Playstation 4, weshalb es vom HDMI-Forum taktisch unklug wäre, einen eigenen Standard zu entwickeln, der von den Konsolen genutzt werden soll.

Für eine Eigenentwicklung spricht, dass die Grundlage von Freesync, "Adaptive-Sync", im VESA Standard DisplayPort zugrunde liegt. Auch wenn DisplayPort im Gegensatz zu HDMI im Heimkino-Bereich kaum ein Rolle spielt, konkurrieren beide Technologien bei der Bildübertragung. Es ist fraglich, ob das HDMI-Forum den VESA Standard einfach übernehmen darf. Ebenso hat AMD bisher noch keine Werbung damit gemacht, dass HDMI 2.1 Freesync unterstützt.


*Update:*
In einer  etwas älteren Info-PDF über Freesync und HDMI von der AMD Homepage heißt es:


> AMD fully supports the addition of standardized variable refresh rate to future HDMI® specs, but we couldn’t wait


Es ist also davon auszugehen, dass AMD VRR über HDMI unterstützt.
Das ist nur Spekulation, aber ich vermute, dass das HDMI-Forum bereit war, Freesync in den HDMI Standard aufzunehmen, aber erst mit dem nächsten Version, und außerdem dauert es natürlich entsprechende Standards auf Papier zu finalisieren.
AMD dagegen wollte vermutlich weiter die Werbetrommel rühren, deswegen das "Vorpreschen".
Allerdings wird sich die Implementierung wohl etwas von der bisherigen unterscheiden, denn AMD nutzt derzeit ein Framework für herstellerspezifische Erweiterungen, was bei einem offiziellen HDMI-Standard nicht der Fall sein dürfte.
Das bedeutet, wenn z. B. Nvidia den neuen HDMI Standard unterstützen würde, könnte man damit trotzdem keine HDMI-Freesync Monitore betreiben, die bis jetzt auf dem Markt sind.


----------



## Eckism (9. Januar 2017)

Ich gehe davon aus, das es AdaptivSync mit anderem Namen ist. Freesync geht ja nun eh mit HDMI, also kann man dem Kind auch nen anderen Namen geben und ein Standard draus machen.


----------



## 9Strike (9. Januar 2017)

Eckism schrieb:


> Ich gehe davon aus, das es AdaptivSync mit anderem Namen ist. Freesync geht ja nun eh mit HDMI, also kann man dem Kind auch nen anderen Namen geben und ein Standard draus machen.



War auch mein erster Gedanke, aber wieso meldet sich AMD dann nicht? Ich hätte erwartet, dass sie sofort Marketing damit machen, dass Freesync in den HDMI Standard aufgenommen wurde. Noch dazu liegt der zugrunde liegende Standard ja bei VESA, und ich weiß nicht ob die das so toll finden, wenn HDMI das einfach übernimmt. Aber es heißt wohl abwarten.
Schöne wäre es, wenn PCGH da nachforschen könnte mit einer entsprechenden E-Mail an AMD.


----------



## Eckism (9. Januar 2017)

Im Grunde ist es ja schon übernommen, weil AMD es doch nutzt. Ob da jetzt Lizenztechnisch Geld vom HDMI Forum zur VESA fließt wird man nicht großartig herausposaunen. 
Außerdem wirbt ja AMD schon damit, das Freesync bei HDMI geht, das nVidia es nicht unterstützt ist zu 99% Prozent sicher.


----------



## Locuza (9. Januar 2017)

FreeSync über HDMI ist eine Erweiterung, die nicht 1:1 der nativen Spezifikation unter HDMI 2.1 entsprechen muss.
Lizenzgebühren werden höchstwahrscheinlich gar keine bezahlt.


----------



## Ogami (9. Januar 2017)

Sehr interessant. Vll können TVs ja mal 'ne gute Alternative zu Monitoren werden, wenn der Standard das beinhaltet & Inputlag damit ein Ende hat. Ich möchte einfach einen großen, passenden Bildschirm und nicht ewig warten.

Es bleibt spannend... 

PS: danke für die Info hier, Strike.


----------



## 9Strike (9. Januar 2017)

Ogami schrieb:


> Es bleibt spannend...


Ziemlich. Vor allem habe ich gerade eine alte pdf von AMD gefunden. Dort sagt AMD, dass sie VRR, sobald es offiziell in HDMI implementiert ist, unterstützen. Ich habe die News überarbeitet.
AMD hat vermutlich schon im HDMI-Forum angefragt, wie es mit VRR aussieht, aber sie wollten nicht warten, bis das Ganze finalisiert ist. Inzwischen halte ich es sogar für recht wahrscheinlich, dass es sich hier um Freesync handelt.
Allerdings muss es wohl anders implementiert werden. Aktuell wird ein Framework für herstellerspezifischen Datenaustausch verwendet, das sollte natürlich bei einer Aufnahme in den Standard nicht mehr der Fall sein.


----------



## DKK007 (10. Januar 2017)

Wobei man das ja zumindest auf Seite der Grafikkarte ja dann mit einem Treiberupdate unterstützen kann. Und die alten Monitore unterstützen eben das normale FreeSync über HDMI.


----------

